# The most popular internet memes...



## ChronicalFox (Dec 18, 2009)

1.Mama Luigi
2.DO A BARREL ROLL!!
3.Legend Of Zelda C-DI Game quotes
4.Weegee
5.Malleo
6.PINGAS!
7.FALCOOOOOOON...PAWNCH!
8.You're Too Slow!
9.BIG GAY DANCE!!!
10.Rick Rolls... >_>


----------



## Dass (Dec 18, 2009)

I can say anything I want and it won't be a derail because there's nothing to discuss here (other than your utter wrongness)

A) Rickrolling is #1. Don't dispute that
B) DABR and Falcon Punch are the only two others I've heard.
C) Chuck Norris.


----------



## REDnico (Dec 18, 2009)

should I feel bad if I know all of these, and that those aren't memes, they're YTP jokes?

...

>_>'


----------



## RTDragon (Dec 18, 2009)

Well for me it's the NameWard that's a meme.


----------



## Hir (Dec 18, 2009)

YTP lines =/= Memes.

You're just a newfag.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Dec 18, 2009)

HAY WELCOME TO THE INTERNET ENJOY YOUR STAY


----------



## lupinealchemist (Dec 18, 2009)

Gutsman's ass. It was even introduced in Mushroom Kingdom Fusion.


----------



## Morroke (Dec 18, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> HAY WELCOME TO THE INTERNET NOW GET OUT



Fixed that for you.


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Dec 18, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> HAY WELCOME TO THE INTERNET NOW GET THE FUCK OUT NOWWW


 

Rawrz 0.0*


----------



## Axelfox (Dec 18, 2009)

IMMA CHARGING MAH LAZER!


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 18, 2009)

Axelfox said:


> IMMA CHARGING MAH LAZER!


----------



## TwilightV (Dec 18, 2009)




----------



## Axelfox (Dec 19, 2009)

TwilightV said:


>



............................................________ 
....................................,.-â€˜â€...................``~., 
.............................,.-â€...................................â€œ-., 
.........................,/...............................................â€:, 
.....................,?......................................................\, 
.................../...........................................................,} 
................./......................................................,:`^`..} 
.............../...................................................,:â€........./ 
..............?.....__.........................................:`.........../ 
............./__.(.....â€œ~-,_..............................,:`........../ 
.........../(_....â€~,_........â€œ~,_....................,:`........_/ 
..........{.._$;_......â€=,_.......â€œ-,_.......,.-~-,},.~â€;/....} 
...........((.....*~_.......â€=-._......â€œ;,,./`..../â€............../ 
...,,,___.\`~,......â€œ~.,....................`.....}............../ 
............(....`=-,,.......`........................(......;_,,-â€ 
............/.`~,......`-...............................\....../\ 
.............\`~.*-,.....................................|,./.....\,__ 
,,_..........}.>-._\...................................|..............`=~-, 
.....`=~-,_\_......`\,.................................\ 
...................`=~-,,.\,...............................\ 
................................`:,,...........................`\....


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 19, 2009)

Axelfox said:


> ............................................________
> ....................................,.-â€˜â€...................``~.,
> .............................,.-â€...................................â€œ-.,
> .........................,/...............................................â€:,
> ...


in all honesty I do this whenever you start a thread.


----------



## Axelfox (Dec 19, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> in all honesty I do this whenever you start a thread.



Of course one thing i don't understand is earlier i posted this http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3157134 to a forum and people were saying it's obscene,i don't see anything yiffy about it.


----------



## Shindo (Dec 19, 2009)

Axelfox said:


> Of course one thing i don't understand is earlier i posted this http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3157134 to a forum and people were saying it's obscene,i don't see anything yiffy about it.


 
hot body


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 19, 2009)

Axelfox said:


> Of course one thing i don't understand is earlier i posted this http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3157134 to a forum and people were saying it's obscene,i don't see anything yiffy about it.


 content vs. Audience, You don't don't walk into a church with a shirt that says "I hate god" and expect a positive reply.  If the forum you post in is not furry friendly do not expect a friendly reply to anything furry.


----------



## Axelfox (Dec 19, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> content vs. Audience, You don't don't walk into a church with a shirt that says "I hate god" and expect a positive reply.  If the forum you post in is not furry friendly do not expect a friendly reply to anything furry.



Well i think they hate furries,because one person called us furries pervs.and that made me really angry,and when i tried to correct him,he said the same thing liek a brain damaged parrot.


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 19, 2009)

Axelfox said:


> Well i think they hate furries,because one person called us furries pervs.and that made me really angry,and when i tried to correct him,he said the same thing liek a brain damaged parrot.


 And excuse me for saying it but.... so what? You can't change waht they think and trying would just be silly. Just like going into a church to convince them that god is not real. It is both foolish, and changes nothing in the long run.


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 19, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> And excuse me for saying it but.... so what? You can't change waht they think and trying would just be silly. Just like going into a church to convince them that god is not real. It is both foolish, and changes nothing in the long run.


Internet, take note.  The one thing Poet and I can agree on is how retarded Axelfox is.


----------



## Axelfox (Dec 19, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Internet, take note.  The one thing Poet and I can agree on is how retarded Axelfox is.



Well i consider myself more of a aspie.


----------



## lgnb695 (Dec 19, 2009)

Why the fuck does this thread even exist?


----------



## Kirbizard (Dec 19, 2009)

REDnico said:


> should I feel bad if I know all of these, and that those aren't memes, they're YTP jokes?


Technically because of YTP they are memes, just not very good ones.

:V


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 19, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Internet, take note.  The one thing Poet and I can agree on is how retarded Axelfox is.


 I think I need to write that down.


----------



## thebeast76 (Dec 19, 2009)

I think Dragoneer's a pretty cool guy. Eh, bans trolls and doesnt afraid of anything.


----------



## Renokura-Kero (Dec 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Renokura-Kero (Dec 20, 2009)

Axelfox said:


> Well i think they hate furries,because one person called us furries pervs.and that made me really angry,and when i tried to correct him,he said the same thing liek a brain damaged parrot.


Okay there is a little thing within your skull called a Brain...
There is a Temporal Lobe and Everything!
Tip:USE IT YOU INSIGNIFICANT WHELP!


----------

